# Brown discharge and negative HPT



## Ems18 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, first time on this website but I've been reading everyone's posts for weeks and it's been a help. Anyway, I have 4 days to go before my official HPT date but since yesterday I've had light brown discharge so we did a test this morning and it was negative. We've resigned ourselves to the fact that it may all be over but I was just wondering if bysome miracle there was someone out there who had the same symptoms and a negative test but who went on to have a positive pregnancy? Thanks so much.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to FF honey, 

Please don't give up hope just yet. There have been many cases where women have had brown discharge this late on in the 2ww and then gone on to have a positive result, and they've tested early and got a  but then a few days later got a !! You may just have late implanters, they are probably taking a little more time to get comfy!! 

Don't give up hope just yet, it CAN all turn around. Lots of       coming your way!!
      

Rhonda.xx


----------



## Ems18 (Aug 19, 2007)

Than you so much, gives me a little bit of hope to cling on to for the next few days! I under estimated what an emotional roller-coaster this could be, as I'm sure everyone on here knows


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am clinging on with you hun  I've had brown discharge on wiping today -  my test day is Wednesday xxx


----------



## Ems18 (Aug 19, 2007)

I hope you got the result you wished for today x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

just to let you know, i tested 2 days early and got a bfn and tested on the correct day had was pg with twins. Only one now but don't be put off wait till the official day

good luck to you both

mitch


----------



## HClaire (Aug 22, 2007)

Exactly the same's happened to me and I've got 4 days to go too.  I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked as I've got all the usual AF symptoms, but fingers crossed for both of us..


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi ewilliamsuk,

If my maths serve me correctly, I think you are due to test tomorrow.  Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of        .

I'll be testing tomorrow too.  Let me know how you get on.  This is for all those testing over next few days ... and after ...

    
    

Mils,
x


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

I had a bit of pinky mucous at day 10 and brownish discharge today (day 12).....and like you was very tempted to test early. Do not give up hope. I am still hanging on in there,just!. It is really important you test tomorrow....those few days can make all the difference to your hcg levels....remember, they double every 48-72 hours so it may just be that there wasnt enough in your body on sunday/monday. And it really is common to have some brown/pink discharge and even spotting/light bleeding at any time....especially now....it could be a late implanter or just all the rubbish coming away after all the treatment. And many women have blood loss when they would normally be having their period when they are actually pregnant. So, keep your chin up, it could all work out just fine.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and fingers crossed.........for us all!!!

LOL Charlie1 xxxxxx


----------



## Ems18 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your hopeful messages. We actually got a   today - very faint and I have started bleeding quite heavily. Not sure if things are ok or not, we've been told to wait 3 weeks for a scan so feeling really worried as I have had an ectopic and miscarriages before. Not sure if the same thing is happening  . Obviously its great that we have a positive test result, am so aware that lots of people will have had a   and my heart goes out to you. We're just going to keep our fingers crossed and hope they cling on as we enter another 3 week wait. Good luck to everyone


----------

